
Show HN: Word pluck – A JavaScript browser based typing game - knadh
https://github.com/knadh/wordpluck
======
stockholm
I fondly remember our school teacher making us use such an app to learn the
keyboard layout. I'd remove the background level indicators though, they
obscure the letters slightly.

